# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  μαγνητιστής μετάλλων

## Spark

με αφορμή το άλλο θεμα "απλος απομαγνητιστής" παρουσιάζω και κατασκευή που μαγνητίζει μεταλλικά αντικείμενα όπως πρόκες κλπ. αυτος ο μαγνητιστής εγινε ευκολα με λιγα υλικα, τα βασικά ειναι μεγαλος ηλεκτρολυτικος πυκνωτης (σε μέγεθος, χωρητικοτητα και ταση) και το πηνίο που μπορειτε να τυλίξετε επανω σε καρουλι με 800-1000 στροφες πηνιόσυρμα.

το κυκλωμα συνδέεται στο δίκτυο AC220 οπότε πρεπει να ειναι σε κουτί με όλες τις προφυλάξεις που πρεπουν, φορτίζει τον πυκνωτη με ημιανόρθωση μέσα απο την αντίσταση της λαμπας 15W και σε λιγα δευτερολεπτα ειναι ετοιμο να ενεργοποιηθει (αναβει το led). οταν παταει καποιος το μπουτον ο πυκνωτης εκφορτίζεται στο πηνίο όπου εαν βαλω μεσα στην τρυπα του ενα κατσαβίδι τοτε αυτό θα μαγνητιστει μόνιμα.. ή σχεδόν μόνιμα ανάλογα το μέταλλο.

τα μεταλλα που γινονται μονιμοι μαγνητες ειναι κραματα σκληρων μεταλλων οπως πχ τα τρυπάνια και οι ατσαλόπροκες ενω τα μαλακά μεταλλα δεν μαγνητιζονται αρκετά.

το πηνιο που χρησιμοποιησα που φαινεται στα δεξια του κουτιου ειναι απο ηλεκτροβάνα.
η κατασκευή αυτη μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει και διαφορετικά. καθε φορα που ενεργοποιήται το πηνιο μπορει να ωθει ενα μεταλλικό εμβολο, να απωθει εναν μαγνητη ή να εκτοξευει μια μπίλια.

*προσοχή* δεν ακουμπάμε με γυμνα χερια τίποτα μεσα στο κουτί, το αποσυνδέουμε απο το δίκτυο και αποφορτίζουμε τον πυκνωτη πατώντας το μπουτον.

περισσότερες πληροφοριες 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64068 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64069
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64070

----------

Gaou (14-04-16)

----------

